# Patrick support plummets, poll finds



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Faulted on economy, reforms; tough reelection fight ahead*

By Frank Phillips and Matt Viser

Globe Staff /

Governor Deval Patrick, fresh off signing a major tax increase and still battling through a historic budget crisis, has seen a huge drop in his standing among Massachusetts voters and faces a tough road to a second term, according to a new Boston Globe poll.

Discuss*COMMENTS (161)*
*Related*


*PDF *The Boston Globe's 2010 Gubernatorial Poll
*Graphic *Globe poll results

The survey, taken 16 months before the election, shows that the public has lost faith in Patrick's ability to handle the state's fiscal problems or bring reform to Beacon Hill, as he had promised. He is either losing or running neck-and-neck in matchups with prospective rivals, according to the poll, conducted for the Globe by the University of New Hampshire Survey Center.

Patrick's favorability rating has dropped sharply over the past seven months, with just 36 percent of respondents holding a favorable opinion of him, and 52 percent viewing him unfavorably. As recently as December, 64 percent of voters viewed him favorably.

The governor's job-approval rating, sampled after Patrick scored several major legislative victories but also approved $1 billion in new taxes, is even worse, with just 35 percent of respondents approving and 56 per cent disapproving of his performance. Just as ominously, 61 percent said the state is on the wrong track, compared with 31 percent who said it was headed in the right direction, down from 44 percent in December - numbers reminiscent of voters' mood before Patrick captured the corner office from Republicans in 2006.

Even the state Legislature, traditionally held in low esteem by the public, won higher marks when voters were asked whom they trust more to manage the state budget crisis and faltering economy. Forty percent said they put more faith in state lawmakers to handle fiscal issues, compared with 23 percent for Patrick.

"These numbers indicate that Patrick is in a very difficult position regarding his reelection,'' said Andrew E. Smith, director of the survey center. "Voters do not think he is up to the task of dealing with the state's fiscal problems, and he has lost his mantle as a reformer.''

The poll, conducted among 545 respondents statewide from July 15 to 21, has a margin of error of plus or minus 4.5 percentage points.

Patrick, the poll numbers suggest, is being blamed in part for the fallout from a global recession largely beyond his control. But even as Massachusetts approved this year's budget without the political acrimony that has crippled states such as New York and California, polls around the country indicate that Patrick appears to be one of the least popular governors in the nation.

The potential matchups for the 2010 election illustrate the perilous political position of Patrick, who has said he will not govern on the basis of poll numbers.

State Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, who left the Democratic Party this month to plot a potential independent gubernatorial candidacy, runs even with the governor in a three-way race that includes a Republican candidate..

Three Pages:
*2*

*3* 
Next 


Globe poll shows Patrick's approval rating falling - The Boston Globe


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think odramas numbers are much lower then stated as well. I think the media is boistering his poll numbers as well as coopdevals.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Can't let the golden child's glow get to dim can we.


----------



## EBPD240 (Oct 8, 2006)

_-"Patrick, the poll numbers suggest, is being blamed in part for the fallout from a global recession largely beyond his control." _

Wow, thats being very positive! And all this time I just thought he sucked.....gotta love the globe to put some spin on it!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Holy shit, they had to run a poll to figure it out?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Governor Deval Patrick, fresh off signing a major tax increase and still battling through a historic budget crisis, has seen a huge drop in his standing among Massachusetts voters and faces a tough road to a second term, according to a new Boston Globe poll.


He wasn't voted in for his *politics to begin with. I don't see him having any problems being re-elected.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> He wasn't voted in for his *politics to begin with. I don't see him having any problems being re-elected.


I disagree.....I think I have a better chance of winning the 2010 election than Coupe Deval.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I disagree.....I think I have a better chance of winning the 2010 election than Coupe Deval.


I was referring to: City scrambles to deliver ballots as voters wait - The Boston Globe | Encyclopedia.com

People who never voted before, even though Democrats have always been around, came out in droves to vote for this man. I will never believe, ever, it's because they thought their man's politics were so different that they finally wanted a vote.

And I'm sorry, if you're a man, and you speak like Micheal Jackson - I'm going to be hard pressed to take you seriously anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> People who never voted before, even though Democrats have always been around, came out in droves to vote for this man. I will never believe, ever, it's because they thought their man's politics were so different that they finally wanted a vote.


The thing is, Coupe has lost the "it would be cool to have a black governor" vote, because that ship sailed a looooong time ago.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> The thing is, Coupe has lost the "it would be cool to have a black governor" vote, because that ship sailed a looooong time ago.


He's got "gay governor" covered, if you don't count Jim McGreevy from New Jersey, who had to resign when he was discovered schtupping his appointees.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I think that if the numbers look too atrocious, Deval won't run for reelection and will get a Obama-delivered "bailout"; some kind of job offer for the feds, be it a federal judgeship or some other appointed position. I don't think Deval could stomach being beat fair-and-square in an election. 

Of course, Tim Cahill's independent run could also siphon off enough independent voters to give Coupe Deval a narrow victory. Its still a long way away.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I disagree.....I think I have a better chance of winning the 2010 election than Coupe Deval.


Better be careful there Delta. Ya put the bug in our ear, we all write you in and the next thing you know you're picking out drapes for your new office.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> Screw the Sgts exam....
> 
> Delta for Governor !!!


 WhooHoo!!



sdb29 said:


> Better be careful there Delta. Ya put the bug in our ear, we all write you in and the next thing you know you're picking out drapes for your new office.


 Don't forget the nice new car!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Campaign slogan

Delta is running, Every black governor's nightmare


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

Every Officer and their families better get out and vote against this clown next year. 

Wether we are better off with Baker or Cahill remains to be seen , but we can't do any worse than the cop hater coupe deval.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> The thing is, Coupe has lost the "it would be cool to have a black governor" vote, because that ship sailed a looooong time ago.


Not to mention we've seen what *Together We Can't Do*.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

sdb29 said:


> Better be careful there Delta. Ya put the bug in our ear, we all write you in and the next thing you know you're picking out drapes for your new office.


I'll make you my driver, SinePari the Colonel of the MSP, Sniper will be my Secretary of Public Safety, and Harry will be my spokesperson/press liasion.

If Obie finishes law school, I'll find some legal eagle position for him.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh boy, harry as a spokesperson.  Sit down, and strap in, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I'll make you my driver, SinePari the Colonel of the MSP, Sniper will be my Secretary of Public Safety, and Harry will be my spokesperson/press liasion.
> 
> If Obie finishes law school, I'll find some legal eagle position for him.


I can pour your pints, look pretty, and stand at the door and announce to the liberals they can hide and go feck themselves. I'll even wear a cool hat!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I can pour your pints, look pretty, and stand at the door and announce to the liberals they can hide and go feck themselves. I'll even wear a cool hat!


You can be my personal secretary/bartender.

Almost forgot....JAP would be my Adjutant General.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deval, people don't like you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> He wasn't voted in for his *politics to begin with. I don't see him having any problems being re-elected.





Delta784 said:


> I disagree.....I think I have a better chance of winning the 2010 election than Coupe Deval.





Killjoy said:


> I think that if the numbers look too atrocious, Deval won't run for reelection and will get a Obama-delivered "bailout"; some kind of job offer for the feds, be it a federal judgeship or some other appointed position. I don't think Deval could stomach being beat fair-and-square in an election.
> 
> Of course, Tim Cahill's independent run could also siphon off enough independent voters to give Coupe Deval a narrow victory. Its still a long way away.


Kill, your last paragraph will be right on the money.

I've been thinking he'd win reelection for a long time, and I'm with Jay Severin on this: After Mihos and Baker kick the crap out of each other in the GOP primary, a weakened Charlie Baker and Tim Cahill will split the anti-Deval vote.

It comes down to simple math. For a non-Democrat to win, he must run against only the Democrat as a serious contender. Remember, in Massachusetts, all you need is a plurality of 34% in a three man race as we have no majority run-off election. Massachusetts is perfectly capable of having a non-Democratic governor, but the Democratic candidate will almost always get enough votes in this state to cover much more than the 34%, so unless there's a huge disparity (like +20%) between Cahill and Baker's %'s, we'll be stuck with Coupe for another four years, mark my words.

In fact, I already have two 12 packs on the line with guys at work that he'll get re-elected. Though if I'm wrong, I'll gladly up them to 30 racks and throw a party at my house.


Delta784 said:


> If Obie finishes law school, I'll find some legal eagle position for him.


Cool, I always wanted to be a political hack.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> You can be my personal secretary/bartender.
> 
> Almost forgot....JAP would be my Adjutant General.


 As long as I get to look for/procure hot chicks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Obama and Patrick are on their one-time only shots. I don't think either of them will get re-elected. Their solutions to financial deficits are to just tax that crap out of everything or trying to pass bills with no idea where the money would come from. If people are already financially strapped, how is adding the additional burden of more taxes going to help??


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> As long as I get to look for/procure hot chicks


 Just remember what happened to this guy.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

RPD931 said:


> Obama and Patrick are on their one-time only shots. I don't think either of them will get re-elected. Their solutions to financial deficits are to just tax that crap out of everything or trying to pass bills with no idea where the money would come from. If people are already financially strapped, how is adding the additional burden of more taxes going to help??


Remember the joke that quickly came out after Obama's election? 14 million people showed up for the inauguration but only 12 of them missed work? These tax hikes et cetera are only for those of us that have jobs, own homes, have 401Ks/IRAs and such. The voters on the dole and the liberals who support them are not affected.

Why are they going to care that the sales tax just went up again when food stamps/WIC pay their way? What do they care about Universal Health Care? They're already on it.

Never mind that the tax increases are only for the "wealthy". I'm sorry, but 5% of MY paycheck contribution will ALWAYS be more than 5% of someone on the dole's contribution.

I don't see either of them having any issues with re-election unless the republicans have a strong force of support for *A* candidate to begin with. We got killed in the gov race because Romney didn't support Healy. We got killed in the pres race because there was too much controversy around Palin. If my own party is showing weakness then it's way too difficult to have a show of force.

:sb:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> As long as I get to look for/procure hot chicks


I was actually going to try and lobby future governor Bruce for that position... Entertainment Director. :naughty:

Either that position, OR I wanted to see if he'd be willing to make up a new position. It would be called, "Civilian Flagger Termination Supervisor."

Essentially I could go around, revoking state licenses for all the flagmen I see, while simultaneously kicking them square in the nuts.

It would be a subdivision of a new agency he'd also let me run, called "Massachusetts Whacker Eradication Dept." The rules for this organization are still in the beginning stages, but it definitely involves line item funding for activities that include the words "spray paint" and "fake cop"... I was only skimming through it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> As long as I get to look for/procure hot chicks


I have your uniform picked out;












Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I was actually going to try and lobby future governor Bruce for that position... Entertainment Director.


You have it, my good man.....that should be worth $150K per year, at least.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> _I think I have a better chance of winning the 2010 election than Coupe Deval._


I have to respectfully disagree.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.....


Today, MassCops.

Tomorrow....the Commonwealth of Massachusetts!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

As much as I would NOT want him to win again...I just happen to believe that this effed up State would re elect him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrick expresses dismay at poll tally

 *Patrick expresses dismay at poll tally*

Boston.com article page player in wide format. 
see link for video

By Matt Viser

Globe Staff / July 28, 2009

Governor Deval Patrick, in his first detailed comments on a Globe poll showing that he is struggling politically, told reporters yesterday that he was dismayed by the numbers but that they were the price he paid for making difficult decisions.

Discuss*COMMENTS (10)*

"I'm not happy about the poll,'' Patrick said. "Who would be? But I also appreciate - and I think most people in the public do - that we have nothing but tough choices in front of us right now and those choices affect people, whether they are cuts, or reforms, or what have you. And because we aren't running from those hard questions and tough choices, people are going to be sometimes upset.''

Patrick, who faces budget problems that are likely to worsen, said he expects people's frustration with the state of the economy to hurt his poll numbers.

"Campaigns are about explaining what we've done, and more importantly where we're going, and we'll have an opportunity in the campaign to do just that,'' he said. "And the people will have an opportunity to choose whether they want to go forward or go backward.''

Asked whether he regretted signing a nearly $1 billion boost in state taxes, the bulk of which take effect Saturday, he said: "I think it was the right fiscal decision. I did it reluctantly, but not without [ensuring] that members of the public wouldn't be paying for the same old, same old.''

"The reelection will come,'' he continued. "We have an opportunity through the campaign to explain why we make the judgments we do, how difficult the decisions are before us all, not only state government.''

The poll, which was conducted for the Globe by the University of New Hampshire Survey Center, found that public confidence in Patrick had dropped dramatically and that he is running behind or even with his prospective rivals in next year's race.

Charles D. Baker, the former Harvard Pilgrim Health Care chief executive, is expected to file papers tomorrow to run as a Republican. Baker would run in the GOP primary against Christy Mihos, a former member of the Turnpike Authority board who ran against Patrick three years ago as an independent. Mihos sought yesterday to capitalize on antitax fervor by posting on his campaign website a feed from a camera in Salem, N.H., to show Massachusetts drivers fleeing to New Hampshire, which has no sales tax.

State Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, who is contemplating a gubernatorial run as an independent, declined requests for comment yesterday.

Massachusetts Republicans seized on Patrick's poll numbers yesterday, calling Patrick "one of the worst governors in America.''

"Governor Patrick pledged to be no ordinary leader, and he's right; he's a huge disappointment,'' Jennifer Nassour, the state party chairwoman, said in a statement. "He's failed to deliver on his promise of reform; he's raised taxes by nearly a billion dollars; and he's hired his friends to plum positions in our ever-expanding state government.''

Patrick's sagging poll numbers are somewhat similar to those of some other governors who have been dealing with budget cutbacks, although most other leaders nationwide fare better.

The governor, as he continues to reassure his supporters, said he relished the opportunity to debate his opponents and argue his case that he has made good decisions despite a terrible economic environment.

"Of course there's going to be criticism,'' Patrick said. "We'll have an opportunity in the course of the campaign to debate competing ideas and competing visions for how to assure the best long-term interest of the commonwealth. And I don't think anybody can or should or has a basis to question my good faith or that of this administration.''

Patrick expresses dismay at poll results, but understands reasons - The Boston Globe


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Today, MassCops.
> 
> Tomorrow....the Commonwealth of Massachusetts!!!


Thank you, Fuehrer!!lol.

Listen....................hear that...............................flush....................that is the sound of Deval's re election hopes going down the toilet. Maybe his cronies will get a plunger!!:alcoholi:


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

So, who are you all going to support in 2010? Baker, Cahill, or Mihos?

Cahill was once a Democrat, so he will never receive my vote. Mihos is pro-choice, so ditto for him. I guess that leaves Baker: I don't know much about him, but he seems a credible and useful guy, from what I hear.

Screw the Democrats. They have had their chance and they blew it. Our state is in a shambles, because they control both houses and the executive branch. When will Massachusetts wake up and unseat these ass-clowns?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

jmestano said:


> So, who are you all going to support in 2010? Baker, Cahill, or Mihos?
> 
> Cahill was once a Democrat, so he will never receive my vote.


Maybe that's not such a bad thing. I'm a registered Republican but I think both sides have some good in them. I would prefer someone who can see the big picture without isolating themselves to one thought.

It's one of the things I really liked about McCain, he had a broad view of both sides. I think if he had taken Lieberman (reformed Democrat) he would have stolen the show.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is when we have to keep our guard up for anti gun legislation.

Anytime these liberal loosers need something to ralley the base guns are the target.


----------

